# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Your best examples?

## Brunoheart

I would love to see pictures of what each of you feels is your own personal best examples of BP morphs in your collection.  If you could only choose three BP's (one hatchling, one juvi and one adult) to enter a competition (if there was such a thing), which three would you choose and why?  I would start us off, but I have no snakes still  :Tears:  so would love to see yours.

----------


## rabernet

These are my current personal bests: 

Lesser Platinum



Cinnamon



Lemon Pastel



Pinstripe



Spider



Yellow Belly



And this WAS my Enchi - but she got stolen  :Sad: 



And I just added an albino - but I'm waiting for new pictures of him.

----------

_FL0OD_ (02-25-2010),_Jason Bowden_ (02-15-2010)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Nice morphs!  They are all great examples, and I'm lovin' that Cinny :Good Job: 
There has been photos posted of my Spider, I feel he looks the best out of my Ball pythons. :Razz:

----------


## Brunoheart

Robin, that's an awesome Cinnamon and I love the Lesser (my favorite morph so far, I think).  Thanks for posting!

----------


## Bleepr

Every time I see your lesser, Robin, I'm just blown away. That little guy is something else.

----------


## cweimer4

> Cinnamon


]


Best example of the morph I have ever seen.  I love that cinammon!!! :Bowdown:  :Good Job:  :Bowdown:  :Good Job:  :Bowdown:  :Good Job:

----------


## jsschrei

Robin, those are sweet! The cinny is AMAZING.

----------


## nicktreb

love that lesser!

----------


## Pedy9970

for me this is a best example of an axanthic morph  :Smile: 






...and... the best example of a "poorman's pastel pied"



just kidding on the last pic  :Very Happy:

----------

_BeastMaster_ (02-14-2010),_Calift_ (02-15-2010),_Jason Bowden_ (02-15-2010),_marct_ (02-16-2010),_Minja777_ (02-16-2010),monty's dad (02-15-2010),_Mr. Constrictor_ (02-15-2010),Rasmus Skaaning (02-15-2010),_Reediculous_ (02-25-2010),RockyTop (02-15-2010),_saber2th_ (02-15-2010),_scutechute_ (02-15-2010),_Vypyrz_ (02-18-2010)

----------


## tweets_4611

I think my little mojave is a pretty good example of the morph...







None of them are real great pictures of him, but you get the idea. He's not quite as yellow as the first picture anymore (he really was when I first got him) but he isn't as dull as the last ones makes him look.

----------


## jben

robin, that is one sick cinni, really amazing.

----------


## saber2th

This my only example of a Mojave!

----------


## jben

> This my only example of a Mojave!


really nice one

----------


## Brunoheart

[QUOTE=Pedy9970;1268103]for me this is a best example of an axanthic morph  :Smile: 

...and... the best example of a "poorman's pastel pied"

That Axanthic is beautiful!!!!  And i love the "poorman's pastel pied"...LOL!

----------


## BPelizabeth

:Surprised:   Robin all of your snakes are beautiful....but holy wow...that cinny is just over the top amazing.  Almost looks like you put a fuzzy glow around her.

By the way how in the world did you Enchi get stolen?

----------


## rabernet

> Robin all of your snakes are beautiful....but holy wow...that cinny is just over the top amazing.  Almost looks like you put a fuzzy glow around her.
> 
> By the way how in the world did you Enchi get stolen?


It was one of several animals stolen from NERD before she could be shipped to me.

----------


## BPelizabeth

Ok...here are mine...but I am sure you guys have seen them.

My butter that is also het ghost



And the famous Henry the bee.....my little studley man!!

----------


## irishanaconda

just sold this albino, but he sure was a looker

----------


## h00blah

> just kidding on the last pic



hahahaha thats so awesome !!! XDDDDDD  :Bowdown:

----------


## Oroborous

My 08 male pastel(Shan) 09 female spider(Pippa)


Pippa

----------


## Pedy9970

> My 08 male pastel(Shan) 09 female spider(Pippa)
> 
> 
> Pippa


oh how i love that male pastel!!!

----------


## bman123

How much does that pastel weigh?? he looks big compared to the spider

----------


## PythonChick

Here's Mine:

'09 Female Pewter:





'07 1600+ Gram Pastel Het Hypo Female:



'08 Male Mojo Het Hypo:

----------


## Joe_Compel

> These are my current personal bests: 
> 
> Lesser Platinum
> 
> 
> 
> Cinnamon


Awesome lesser and cinny!  Everything else was nice too but......mmmmmm

----------


## Joe_Compel

> ...and... the best example of a "poorman's pastel pied"
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding on the last pic


Now that made me laugh :Wink:

----------


## Freakie_frog

Here are the ones that I feel like are the quint essential expression of a the morph

----------


## EmberBall

Extreme Super Sulfur.

Dave

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (02-15-2010)

----------


## panthercz

I've been told my piebald doesn't look too shabby.

----------


## Matt K

Wow, great stuff everybody has! Here's my Mojave, I think he's a nice clean example (he has been shown to death, haha) of the morph:



Cheers,
-Matt

----------


## mr. s

> Here are the ones that I feel like are the quint essential expression of a the morph


This snake is STUNNING! I don't think I've seen anything quite like it!
Frog, what is the exact morph?

----------


## Freakie_frog

> This snake is STUNNING! I don't think I've seen anything quite like it!
> Frog, what is the exact morph?


It's a mmm Bumblebee  :Wink:

----------


## h00blah

> Wow, great stuff everybody has! Here's my Mojave, I think he's a nice clean example (he has been shown to death, haha) of the morph:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> -Matt



my sister loves mojaves. im not a big fan, but thats a nice mojo =p

----------


## mr. s

> It's a mmm Bumblebee


I really love those white side!

----------


## Freakie_frog

> I really love those white side!


Thank you very much..she really is something to see in person

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (02-15-2010)

----------


## jben

WOW! all of you have AMAZING looking bp's. frog that bee is outta this world, i would give an arm and a leg just to hold it!

----------


## AcePythons

> just sold this albino, but he sure was a looker


Here's another pic of him  :Smile: 



I love him, Shane! Thank you!!

And I might be biased, but I think he's a darn good example of an albino  :Smile:

----------


## AcePythons

> Extreme Super Sulfur.
> 
> Dave


O...M...G!!! WOW! *picks jaw up off the floor* I am speechless with this one! He/she is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!!! Wow!!

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

These are my personal favorites..

~Amazing striped Cinnamon~



~Pretty darn nice Calico Ringer~



~"Dirty" Bumblebee. Paradox  :Very Happy: ~


I have more favorites but thats my top 3.

----------


## dreese88

Pewter 


Pastel YB


Mojo


YB


Finally, the Pastel, Bustos, my first snake and my pride & joy

----------


## dreese88

Ed, I think I've said it before, but that Bee is an A+

Dave, the Super Sulfer is a bad ass snake!

 :Good Job:  to both of you

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Ed, I think I've said it before, but that Bee is an A+
> 
> Dave, the Super Sulfer is a bad ass snake!
> 
>  to both of you


Thanks I'm really very proud of her..

----------


## Pedy9970

:Love: 


> Extreme Super Sulfur.
> 
> Dave


 :Love:   :Number1:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## Dave Green

> Extreme Super Sulfur.
> 
> Dave


I love that snake everytime I see it...unreal.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

My current favorite:

----------


## B.P.D

Female pewter




LesserBee

----------


## rabernet

> Awesome lesser and cinny!  Everything else was nice too but......mmmmmm


Thanks Joe!  :Very Happy:

----------


## wnieuwenhuis

My 3 favorits females:

 joung dinker



 Butter(het. hypo) 08



Pewter, locked up whit hypo pastel male

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Tiger Albino 



Pied (I like them 50/50)



Spinner (Best of both world)

----------


## alan1

> It's a mmm Bumblebee


any fire in there?
thats far too clean for a 'mmm bumblebee'

----------


## jsschrei

[QUOTE=PythonChick;1268563]Here's Mine:

'09 Female Pewter:



Sweet pewter!

----------


## Matt K

> Female pewter


That's just a regular Pewter? Incredible! If you ever get tired of her I'll definitely take her off your hands!  :Very Happy: 

Cheers,
-Matt

----------



----------


## jsschrei

[QUOTE=Hiden Keeper567;1268835]Female pewter




That's not a pewter, that's a sausage! She's BEAUTIFUL, and it sure looks like she likes to eat  :Very Happy:

----------



----------


## Freakie_frog

> any fire in there?
> thats far too clean for a 'mmm bumblebee'


 :Wink:  Nope No fire..

----------


## Haydenphoto

this is one of my best snakes  :Smile: 





I so love his color -- He has some really nice green tint to him  :Smile: 



Spider/mojave -- i love the way they look.

----------


## Brunoheart

Finally, the Pastel, Bustos, my first snake and my pride & joy
[/QUOTE]

I love this Pastel, what a beautiful animal.  Love the blushing and his/her color! :Good Job:

----------


## B.P.D

> That's just a regular Pewter? Incredible! If you ever get tired of her I'll definitely take her off your hands!


Matt, Yup she is just a regular pewter. The breeder I got her from said the paring that produced her was pewter X Normal. I don't think she will be leaving my hands for quite some time!  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## Matt K

> Matt, Yup she is just a regular pewter. The breeder I got her from said the paring that produced her was pewter X Normal. I don't think she will be leaving my hands for quite some time!


Haha, I can't blame you for that! Congratulations on the great pickup. Do you mind if I ask who you got her from? I'd love to see his Cinnamons and Pastels.

Cheers,
-Matt

----------


## B.P.D

Matt, I got her from http://www.suffolkselects.com at last years daytona show.

----------


## spk329

Here's a few...... Albino Spider



Pastel Clown



Powerball




Sterling 




Pied

----------


## dreese88

Hey Steve,

How old is that pastel clown?

----------


## Teresa

Just a few of my favs.

Just a normal not a morph (Goldburg)


Mojave (Moe)


Spider (Vixen)

----------


## Oroborous

> oh how i love that male pastel!!!


Thank you! I am very fond of him to.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> any fire in there?
> thats far too clean for a 'mmm bumblebee'


You just never know..But no there isn't any fire..that I know of in her..Her babies should be very telling..

----------


## spk329

> Hey Steve,
> 
> How old is that pastel clown?


She's about 6 months

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I'm really happy with both of my morphs. 

My lemon pastel has really held on to his color. He's an 08 


And my spider is really bright and I really like his pattern, he's an 09

----------


## spk329

> I'm really happy with both of my morphs. 
> 
> My lemon pastel has really held on to his color. He's an 08 
> 
> 
> And my spider is really bright and I really like his pattern, he's an 09


Great looking Spider Stephanie......

----------


## Brunoheart

[QUOTE=Teresa;1269373]Just a few of my favs.

Just a normal not a morph (Goldburg)


Love Goldburg's reduced pattern.  I only "plan" to get one snake, so I'm holding out for a morph, but if I see a normal like this, I may have to reconsider....

----------

_Teresa_ (02-17-2010)

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

I have lots that I really like, but these 3 are in my top list.

Demetrio - enchi male



Tabitha - spider female



Ash - fire male



But if I had to pick one snake that is my favorite... it would be Olive. Normal 8 year old female. This snake is just a sweetheart. She is the one that I hand to anyone that has never held a snake before. She is a puppy.



bruce

----------


## Abrahamalga

My little girl Nere!!! WT female...900 gr.....90 cm!!!  :Very Happy: !!!





 :Smile:

----------


## MAballs

Our Male Mojave

Our male BumbleBee

Our female Champagne

And last but deff not least our female Spinner

----------


## snakeparadise

my favo's are 

pied male


albino female


mojave male

----------


## shaunb79

Here is one of my favorites!



Thanks,
          Shaun...

----------


## alan1

probably this fella... BlakEL (super fire)

----------


## Turbo Serpent

I would say my male pastel is one of the best pastels I have ever seen. And he is breeding like crazy for me this season.  :Very Happy:

----------


## rabernet

> Here is one of my favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
>           Shaun...


That's HOT!

----------


## rabernet

> My little girl Nere!!! WT female...900 gr.....90 cm!!! !!!


Beautiful reduced pattern!!!

----------

Abrahamalga (02-17-2010)

----------


## Kryptonian

My male spider Zoltan




normal ch dinker female Exotica. Still the nicest normal I have ever seen.



mojave male



and my female pastel Isis, who is as bright as she was as a baby.

----------


## Vypyrz

> Powerball


Please tell me you named this snake Rip. I see it written right there in the side pattern...  :Good Job:

----------

_spk329_ (02-20-2010)

----------


## Frodo Baggins

> Extreme Super Sulfur.
> 
> Dave


Hi Guys, 
*first I need to apologise, since I don't feel I should be posting here.* This is my first post, and: I don't even keep any snakes. I'm one of these guys... All I know about Balls I have learnt from the guys at SnakeBytes.tv and reading. I can't thank BRIAN enough for this show. The basic truth is: *I'm totally hooked, but too much of a chicken*, plus the fact that my life is sort of too chaotic to consider keeping snakes just now.  
Anyways, I normally live in the U.K. (welch border) in the Shire Counties, but am currently in Germany. Having been here a few times I was wondering if someone would mind explaining how something awesome as a "Extreme Super Sulfur" is made?!  To you it might sound like a stupid question, I'm sure. But before you say anything, please keep in mind that....I'm sort of clueless, but fascinated. I know the very basic lingo when I comes to "balls". I'm interested in genetics, since I have been breeding ORCHIDS for the past 20+ years...so, I don't know where it's going to end.  

I hope you don't mind the ignorant asking?! 

Tata, 
Martin

----------


## EmberBall

This snake, the larger and lighter colored one is her father.  This is a Sulfur Mojave male (along side a normal Mojave).


This next snake is the Extreme Super Sulfur mom, the original Sulfur female.


The Sulfurs are my line of Het Black Eyed Lucies, founded from a female I got at a Pet Store.

 This is the head shot where you can see an upsidedown Samurai in the shadow :Smile: 

If you want to see more pics of her, type in Extreme Super Sulfur or Paradox Super Sulfur in the search box, there should be a couple of threads with pics.

Dave

----------


## h00blah

> Mojave (Moe)



WOW can u put more pics of this mojo??? thats some kickASS color!

----------

_Teresa_ (02-21-2010)

----------


## h00blah

> Here is one of my favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
>           Shaun...


grade A.... +++++++++++++++++++!!!!!

----------


## marshall

> Cinnamon


Is the cinnamon het for something.  I have one like that I bought from a breeder that makes crazy stuff and I was hoping there was something else in there.  I then produced a cinnamon het for genetic stripe and she looks like that also. 





> 


That bee is crazy, one of the best I have ever seen.  So clean with those high white sides and bright yellow.  Do you have any pictures as a hatchling or sub adult?

Thanks
Marshall

----------


## Matt K

> Hi Guys, 
> *first I need to apologise, since I don't feel I should be posting here.* This is my first post, and: I don't even keep any snakes. I'm one of these guys... All I know about Balls I have learnt from the guys at SnakeBytes.tv and reading. I can't thank BRIAN enough for this show. The basic truth is: *I'm totally hooked, but too much of a chicken*, plus the fact that my life is sort of too chaotic to consider keeping snakes just now.  
> Anyways, I normally live in the U.K. (welch border) in the Shire Counties, but am currently in Germany. Having been here a few times I was wondering if someone would mind explaining how something awesome as a "Extreme Super Sulfur" is made?!  To you it might sound like a stupid question, I'm sure. But before you say anything, please keep in mind that....I'm sort of clueless, but fascinated. I know the very basic lingo when I comes to "balls". I'm interested in genetics, since I have been breeding ORCHIDS for the past 20+ years...so, I don't know where it's going to end.  
> 
> I hope you don't mind the ignorant asking?! 
> 
> Tata, 
> Martin


Hey Martin, that Extreme Super Sulfur came from breeding two of his line of Sulfurs together--so a Sulfur x Sulfur breeding. Not all Super Sulfurs are going to be that nice though, that is truly a gorgeous one of a kind animal.

Cheers,
-Matt

----------


## Teresa

> WOW can u put more pics of this mojo??? thats some kickASS color!


A week before blue!!

----------


## Freakie_frog

> That bee is crazy, one of the best I have ever seen.  So clean with those high white sides and bright yellow.  Do you have any pictures as a hatchling or sub adult?
> 
> Thanks
> Marshall


I got her when she was about 300 grams so no hatchling pics but this is her around 300+/-

----------

_EdShal_ (02-20-2010),marshall (02-22-2010)

----------


## Brunoheart

She looks absolutely unreal......

----------


## snake_lab

This is my favorite, I landed the of these beauty's in one clutch,1.2. The boy stayed with me and the two girls went to Tom Baker and Nate Cooper. I look forward to some really fun stuff with them.

----------


## BiggBaddWolf

All nice looking snakes...I have a spider, nothing special but I like him  :Very Happy:

----------


## rabernet

> Is the cinnamon het for something.  I have one like that I bought from a breeder that makes crazy stuff and I was hoping there was something else in there.  I then produced a cinnamon het for genetic stripe and she looks like that also.


Marshall, he's 50% possible het hypo.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> She looks absolutely unreal......


 :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  your to kind..thank you

----------


## Tikall

> A week before blue!!


I am in LOVE with this mojave!! Best I've ever seen! Spaced out side pattern and a clean back totally make it.

----------

_Teresa_ (02-21-2010)

----------


## barakujang

> I got her when she was about 300 grams so no hatchling pics but this is her around 300+/-




Ohh man........she is unique  :Surprised:

----------


## barakujang

> These are my current personal bests: 
> 
> Lesser Platinum
> 
> 
> 
> Cinnamon
> 
> 
> ...



I love lesser and enchi  :Good Job:

----------


## singingtothewheat

Pedy! This is one seriously lovely axanthic.  I have a 1.1 het for axanthic and i am so excited for them to get big enough to breed.

----------


## Lolo76

My collection is small compared to some, but here are my "best" so far...

Black Pastel (who could pass for a cinnamon)


One sweet looking normal het albino... I'd have bought him even without the het.


Spider


Mojave


And if I could only keep ONE snake, it would be this pastel (Toby)... based on both looks and personality, he's my favorite.  :Smile:

----------


## Lolo76

P.S. The weights of those snakes (at the time of the pics) was around 800, 250, 200, 300, and 500g respectively... the last four are considerably larger now, but only getting prettier with age!

----------


## Lolo76

All gorgeous snakes above, but these two really caught my eye. Especially your cinnamon... wowza!  :Surprised: 




> Lesser Platinum
> 
> 
> 
> Cinnamon


Sorry you never recovered your enchi, though... that sucks.  :Sad:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Ohh man........she is unique


More than you know  :Good Job:

----------


## rabernet

> All gorgeous snakes above, but these two really caught my eye. Especially your cinnamon... wowza! 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you never recovered your enchi, though... that sucks.


Thank you ma'am! Yeah, it does suck.  :Sad:

----------


## Pedy9970

> Pedy! This is one seriously lovely axanthic.  I have a 1.1 het for axanthic and i am so excited for them to get big enough to breed.



me too, im soo excited to breed this axanthic next yr (hopefully to one of the following: fire,pin,or pied  :Smile:  )

----------


## BP-NJ

Here's our little 09 VPI axthantic boy.  He weighed about 175 grams in the photo.  He's up to 308 now.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Heres few of my Favorites

Spider


Pastel
 

Gravid Normal



Albino as Baby

Albino as Adult

----------


## Wexotics

Her is my YB female

----------


## Wexotics

some more shots

----------


## Bruceweb

> Her is my YB female


Thats a nice yb..is she a ringer

----------


## Matt K

She's absolutely gorgeous--but I don't see the ringer??

Cheers,
-Matt

----------


## chago11

> Here is one of my favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
>           Shaun...


that is awesome.

----------


## jp-reptiles

''bumblebee'' male...




''lemon pastel'' male......



''pastave'' female...







''lesser platinum'' female....






''normal'' female...

----------


## DemmBalls

I think my spider is a good example of her morph.

----------


## Brewster320

Well I've only got one morph so hes my best lol! Although I do think hes an awesome looking mojave.

----------


## BaierBalls

> Well I've only got one morph so hes my best lol! Although I do think hes an awesome looking mojave.


Awesome Mojave

----------


## mr. s

That REALLY is an awesome mojave. That is the mojave that I want!

----------


## lesserlover

This is one of the cleanest bp's I have seen.

----------


## najt

I think my spider is a very good example of this morph  :Smile:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> I think my spider is a very good example of this morph


I'd have to agree!!  :Good Job:

----------


## norse79

> I'm really happy with both of my morphs. 
> 
> My lemon pastel has really held on to his color. He's an 08 
> 
> 
> And my spider is really bright and I really like his pattern, he's an 09


Those look nice!  :Wink:

----------


## Ntume

> Here are the ones that I feel like are the quint essential expression of a the morph



Nobody noticed the name in the URL? Bee Enchi :p

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Nobody noticed the name in the URL? Bee Enchi :p


LOL yea that's cause the name of the Photobucket album is Bee and Enchi. See I got them both at the same time so their Pics are together..

so no she doesn't have any Enchi in her..

----------


## aalomon

Probably my best are:

1000g YB


1500g Pastel that really held her colors


700g Spotnose het albino


250g Ivory

----------


## Brunoheart

1500g Pastel that really held her colors


700g Spotnose het albino


Really dig that Pastel and I live the pattern on the Spotnose het albino, I've never seen a pattern quite like that on anything.  Beautiful animals.

----------


## panthercz

I use to think I had one of the best bumble bees out there but he's browned out a little.  

As a juvi: 


Now:

----------


## Freakie_frog

That's still a fantastic looking bee

----------


## panthercz

> That's still a fantastic looking bee


The almost perfectly symmetrical stripe along with the bright yellow sides on yours though is the bees knees (pun intended).  :Smile:

----------


## ViperGS1

Wow! You all have some amazing animals and great pics of them!

I haven't seen many caramels so here is mine... 

Hatchling pic:


It may look like he has kinks, but it is just they he was when I took the pic. He is perfectly UNkinked...


I know this pic is not the best, but this is my biggest axanthic girl... She holds her colors even when she is wrapped around some eggs!

----------


## crapwhereaminow

Wow, that carmel is simply amazing.

----------

ViperGS1 (02-25-2010)

----------


## Reediculous

> ...and... the best example of a "poorman's pastel pied"



wow ... I laughed hard ... hahaha  thanks for that!     :ROFL:

----------

Pedy9970 (02-26-2010)

----------


## Brunoheart

I haven't seen many caramels so here is mine... 



It may look like he has kinks, but it is just they he was when I took the pic. He is perfectly UNkinked...


Is he a paradox or are those black marks on the photo?  Love his color!!!

----------


## Pedy9970

that caramel is wicked  :Bowdown:

----------


## jp-reptiles

the favorite in my little collection.....''PASTAVE'' female........ :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Toncek12

My BP Mojave 09.

----------


## ViperGS1

> Is he a paradox or are those black marks on the photo?  Love his color!!!


He is a paradox. If you look closely he has it at the base of his head, the two big spots on his body and some small patches at the tail.

Thanks all!

----------


## Oroborous

> I use to think I had one of the best bumble bees out there but he's browned out a little.  
> 
> As a juvi: 
> 
> 
> Now:


Gorgeous, I almost like him more as he's gotten older! :Good Job:

----------


## merdcme

my 09 fire male has got everything i love in a fire :Very Happy: 
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------

